# Word Search



## David H (Jan 8, 2014)

*Find 10 words or group of words that relate to* 
*Winter Weather*


----------



## Redkite (Jan 8, 2014)

black ice
sleet and snow
blizzard


----------



## David H (Jan 8, 2014)

Redkite said:


> black ice
> sleet and snow
> blizzard



Well Done 7 to go


----------



## Redkite (Jan 8, 2014)

crosswinds
thunderstorm
snowdrift
hailstones
dense fog

I'm staying in!


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2014)

Redkite said:


> crosswinds
> thunderstorm
> snowdrift
> hailstones
> ...



Well Done Redkite only 2 more to get.


----------



## Redkite (Jan 9, 2014)

Just spotted a "hurricane"!


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Just spotted a "hurricane"!



Well Done just one to go.


----------



## David H (Jan 10, 2014)

Just noticed the last one is not there (too many letters)

Torrential downpour.

So game over everyone relax.


----------

